# Curl, expat, KDE 3.5.7, GNOME 2.18.2

## dertobi123

 *www.gentoo.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Für die meisten von Gentoo unterstützten Architekturen wurden die aktuellen Versionen der Desktopumgebungen GNOME und KDE in den stabilen Zweig aufgenommen.
> 
> Mit dieser Aktualisierung auf GNOME 2.18.2 und KDE 3.5.7 einhergehend wurden neue Versionen der Bibliotheken expat und curl ebenfalls in den stabilen Zweig aufgenommen. Die jetzt stabilen Versionen 2.0.1 von expat und 7.16.4 von curl sind mit den bisher als stabil gekennzeichneten Versionen nicht kompatibel, wodurch größere Teile der in einem Gentoo Desktop-Systems installierten Pakete neu installiert werden müssen, um sie gegen die neuen Versionen der Bibliotheken zu linken. Um diesen Aufwand möglichst gering zu halten, haben Gentoos KDE und GNOME Herden, sowie die Architekur-Teams, die Stabilisierung von expat und curl in einem Zug mit der Aktualisierung der Desktop Umgebungen vorgenommen.
> ...

 

----------

## think4urs11

mit 'Wichtig-Aufkleber' versehen

----------

## a.forlorn

KDE 3.5.5 auf KDE 3.5.7 hat mein Adressbuch gekillt, also wenn eh nicht schon immer gemacht, empfiehlt sich ein backup.  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

An alle die das noch nicht gemacht haben, würde ich empfehlen das so zu machen:

emerge -avuDN expat curl XML-Parser

revdep-rebuild -X

emerge -avuDN system

emerge -avuDN world

----------

## misterjack

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> An alle die das noch nicht gemacht haben, würde ich empfehlen das so zu machen:
> 
> emerge -avuDN expat curl XML-Parser
> 
> revdep-rebuild -X
> ...

 

emerge -1 (-av) expat curl XML-Parser

revdep-rebuild -X (-pv)

wenn schon denn schon. Deine Vorgehensweise ist unlogisch.

----------

## Max Steel

hmm stimmt das uDN bei expat curl XML-Parser kann weg, aber kleine Frage, wozu steht dieses -1?

----------

## misterjack

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> -oneshot (-1)
> 
>               Emerge as normal, but do not add the packages to the world file for later updating.

 

Kurz, -1 hilft das Worldfile nicht mit überflüssigen Paketen zu überfluten. Gerne verwendet beim Remergen (nimmt auch revdep-rebuild).

----------

## nikaya

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> ...aber kleine Frage, wozu steht dieses -1?

 

"--oneshot",siehe man emerge.Ansonsten kommen diese Programme ins World-file.Dieses ist aber nicht erwünscht,da expat curl und XML-Parser nur als Abhängigkeiten installiert werden sollen und nicht als eigenständige Pakete.

Im Zweifelsfall bei Rekompilierungen IMMER "--oneshot" oder "-1" nehmen.Gelöscht wird dadurch aus world nichts,man kann es also auch bei Paketen anwenden die im world-file drinstehen.

----------

## Max Steel

okay, danke jetz weiß ich auch was -1 macht.

was --oneshot macht wusste ich schon.

----------

## oliver2104

Hallo,

komm mit dieser Anleitung trotzdem noch nicht klar.

hab folgendes gemacht:

1. emerge -1 -av expat curl XML-Parser gettext

funktioniert soweit, und meldet zuletzt:

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Messages for package dev-libs/expat-2.0.1:

 * Please note that the soname of the library changed!

 * If you are upgrading from a previous version you need

 * to fix dynamic linking inconsistencies by executing:

 * revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1:

 * Any package that linked against the previous version

 * of gettext will have to be rebuilt.

 * Please 'emerge gentoolkit' and run:

 * revdep-rebuild --library libintl.so.7

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 207 info files; 1 errors.

install-info: No such file or directory for /usr/share/info/bashref.info.gz

hab daraufhin ausgeführt:

2. revdep-rebuild -X

dann kommt eine Unmenge an Meldungen, geb mal auszugsweise die Meldungen an,

die mir komisch vorkommen:

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/dbus-daemon (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/dot (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gvpack (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/gxl2dot (requires  libexpat.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/ogg123 (requires  libcurl.so.3)

  broken /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

(und nachfolgend noch weitere Zeilen in dem Stil)

(dann kommt dieser Abschnitt)

  *** /usr/lib/libCEGUIExpatParser.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/lib/libCEGUIExpatParser.so.0.0.0 -> (none)

  /usr/lib/libgvc_builtins.so.3.0.0 -> media-gfx/graphviz

  /usr/lib/libgvc.so.3.0.0 -> media-gfx/graphviz

  /usr/lib/libwx_baseu_xml-2.6.so.0.3.1 -> x11-libs/wxGTK

  /usr/lib/libwx_base_xml-2.6.so.0.3.1 -> x11-libs/wxGTK

  /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_gizmos_xrc-2.6.so.0.3.1 -> x11-libs/wxGTK

  /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2u_gizmos_xrc-2.6.so.0.3.1 -> x11-libs/wxGTK

  *** /usr/local/lib/libCEGUIExpatParser.so.0.0.0 not owned by any package is broken! ***

(zuletzt werden bestimmte Pakete neu installiert, aber schon beim ersten gibts Probleme)

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) media-gfx/graphviz-2.12

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.12/work/graph

viz-2.12/lib/vpsc'

source='block.cpp' object='block.lo' libtool=yes \

DEPDIR=.deps depmode=none /bin/sh ../../config/depcomp \

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile sdl-config --cflags -DHAVE_CONF

IG_H -I. -I../..     -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -c -o block.lo block.cpp

source='blocks.cpp' object='blocks.lo' libtool=yes \

DEPDIR=.deps depmode=none /bin/sh ../../config/depcomp \

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CXX   --mode=compile sdl-config --cflags -DHAVE_CONF

IG_H -I. -I../..     -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -c -o blocks.lo blocks.cpp

mkdir .libs

 sdl-config --cflags -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -c block.

cpp  -DPIC

-I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT

Usage: sdl-config [--prefix[=DIR]] [--exec-prefix[=DIR]] [--version] [--cflags] 

[--libs] [--static-libs]

make[3]: *** [block.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

 sdl-config --cflags -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -march=i686 -pipe -O2 -c blocks

.cpp  -DPIC

-I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT

Usage: sdl-config [--prefix[=DIR]] [--exec-prefix[=DIR]] [--version] [--cflags] 

[--libs] [--static-libs]

make[3]: *** [blocks.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.12/work/graphv

iz-2.12/lib/vpsc'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.12/work/graphv

iz-2.12/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.12/work/graphv

iz-2.12'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-gfx/graphviz-2.12 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   graphviz-2.12.ebuild, line 162:   Called die

 * 

 * emake failed

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

3. Hab jetzt keine Ahnung wie es weitergehen soll.

bekomm beim emergen von manchen Programmen z.b. die Meldung von configure:

checking if C++ programs can be compiled... no

configure: error: Your Installation isn't able to compile simple C++ programs.

Check config.log for details - if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss

a package named similar to libstdc++-dev.

(dieses Problem hab ich vor Schritt 1. und 2. noch nicht gehabt)

das nervt schon gewaltig, ein reemerge von libstdc++ hilft da auch nicht weiter.

Bitte dringend um Hilfe.

l.g. Oliver

----------

## Max Steel

falls du von einer älteren GCC Version auf eine neuere upgedatet hast, also z.B. von gcc-3.6 auf gcc-4.1.2, führe fix_libtool_files.sh <altegccversion> und beachte bitte: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gcc-upgrading.xml

merge dann libstdc++v3

danach versuche nochmal ein revdep-rebuild -X

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antwort,

hab so ziemlich alles gemacht was mir auf http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gcc-upgrading.xml sinnvoll erschien.

und dann auch libstdc++v3 installiert.

Und siehe da, es hat funktioniert.

Ein emerge -avuDN system hat dann ca. 60 Pakete aktuallisiert.

Einzig und allein gabs einen Erorr bei net-misc/iputils-20070202

Aber das könnte ein anderes Problem sein und gehört möglicherweise gar nicht hier her.

Jedenfalls vielen Dank und l.g.

Oliver

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Hallo Gentoosers.

Habe wirklich alles nach Vorgabe gemacht und trotzdem bringt mir emerge bei libbonobo-2.20.3 der MakeMaker den Fehler das der XML-Parser nicht auffindbar ist.

Das beste ist das es eine neuinstallation ist, doch das ist glaub ich mein verdienst.

Hatte mir im Zuge der Zeitersparnis gleich drei make.confs angelegt welche ich fuer das system, das system wie ich es mir minimal vorstelle und die welt anwandt. Alles nacheinander mit dem Denken die neuen USE werden bei emerge -ue bla gleich mit angepasst und erweitert. Fehlanzeige... Nun sollte es uptodate sein da ich die oben genannten 4 Befehle durchlaufen lies.

Doch wie gehts mit libbonobo weiter?

maximus Successus

----------

## Max Steel

richtig, nun, ist doch schon einiges an Zeit vergangen, und die schaffweise hat sich leicht geändert.

```
emerge -a1 expat curl libperl perl

emerge -a1 XML-Parser gettext Locale-gettext

revdep-rebuild -X

emerge -auDN world
```

oder für komplette Neunistallationen nach Anleitung:

Nach der Anpassung der /etc/make.conf und der Überprüfung des Symlinks /etc/make.profile

```
emerge -a1 gcc glibc libtool

emerge -a1 expat curl libperl perl XML-Parser gettext Locale-gettext

emerge -e system
```

Um dann normal weiterzumachen.

----------

## JKRock

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach der Anpassung der /etc/make.conf und der Überprüfung des Symlinks /etc/make.profile
> 
> 

 

Sorry, aber was heißt das hier konkret?

Gibt es spezielle USE-Flags für gcc etc. ?

gruß JKRock

----------

## revilootneg

JKRock, nein Max Steel bezog sich darauf wo du die remerges bei einer Neuinstallation machen solltest und meint damit im Prinzip nach dem Abarbeiten von Kapitel 6 des Installationshandbuchs in dem eben die beiden Aktionen (make.conf editieren, Profile wählen) zu erledigen sind.

----------

## JKRock

 *revilootneg wrote:*   

> JKRock, nein Max Steel bezog sich darauf wo du die remerges bei einer Neuinstallation machen solltest und meint damit im Prinzip nach dem Abarbeiten von Kapitel 6 des Installationshandbuchs in dem eben die beiden Aktionen (make.conf editieren, Profile wählen) zu erledigen sind.

 

 ah, ok danke - obwohl ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht sehe wo im Kapitel ein Symlink überprüft wird... *Edit* - doch beim Profilwechsel!  :Smile: 

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich oefters:

```
error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0
```

Ich habe ein Update durchgefuehrt und jetzt bekomme ich halt bei bestimmten dingen diese Meldung.

Irgendwie habe ich schon oefters bei Updates damit Probleme gehabt nur jetzt will ich eine Loesung

die immer Funktioniert.

Gruss Joerg

An diesen Thread angehängt -- Finswimmer

----------

## Max Steel

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> diese Fehlermeldung bekomme ich oefters:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dieser Fehler wird behoben durch eine neukompilierung des betreffenden Pakets, um das schneller zu machen und etwas arbeit zu ersparen haben schlaue Gurus das Programm revdep-rebuild entwickelt welches im Paket gentoolkit enthalten ist.

----------

